# Looking for a 1999 Beetle wire Diagram or help



## VR681 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm looking for a wire diagram for a 99 Beetle I'm working on. The 15amp fuse in spot 29 keeps blowing when you turn the key forward. I don't know what the issue is the car was running just fine it ran out of gas then we put in about a gallon and now it just blows the fuse and wont start. The fuse is for engine control.

Any help would be great thank you to all


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

*Requested Wiring Diagram*

Here is the wiring diagram that contains the fuse in Pos 29. Hope it helps, but looking at it, I doubt it. Sorry about having to do this with a link to another Forum, but I can't post attachments on this Forum.

Are there any fault codes that have been thrown? Seems as if there should be.

p/m me if you need anything else.

http://newbeetle.org/forums/parts-accessories/48896-fs-owners-manuals-40-shipped.html#post749890

The Vortex does not have a large NB following, you might consider joining over there also. 

MORAV


----------

